# كيف أقلل ال tds من 150 ppm الي 100ppm



## ويندوز مان (30 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم

كيف أقلل ال tds من 150 ppm الي 100ppm ....؟؟

منتظر الرد ضروري


----------



## غضيان (30 أغسطس 2012)

Open the system drain and ckheck the chemical dossing states


----------



## ويندوز مان (31 أغسطس 2012)

مش فاهم ممكن توضيح اكثر


----------



## ضياء جمعه (31 أغسطس 2012)

يمكن تقليل ال tds للماء الناتج من محطات التحلية بطريقتين
الاولى وهي الاكثر عملية وتتم بزيادة ضغط مضخة التغذية لأغشية ال ro
والثانية هي غير عملية وذلك بتقليل درجة حرارة الماء الغذي لأغشية ال ro


----------



## ضياء جمعه (31 أغسطس 2012)

يمكن توضيح مطلبك بصورة ادق لايجاد حل للمشكلة التي تعاني منها


----------



## ويندوز مان (31 أغسطس 2012)

ضياء جمعه قال:


> يمكن تقليل ال tds للماء الناتج من محطات التحلية بطريقتين
> الاولى وهي الاكثر عملية وتتم بزيادة ضغط مضخة التغذية لأغشية ال ro
> والثانية هي غير عملية وذلك بتقليل درجة حرارة الماء الغذي لأغشية ال ro



تسلم يا غالي

أنا كنت عارف موضوع رفع الضغط بس كنت عايز اتأكد

شكرا


----------



## ضياء جمعه (31 أغسطس 2012)

العفو... التحكم بالضغط يكون مع الانتباة الى المحددات التشغيلية للغشاء المستعمل


----------



## محمود كمياء (2 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
ممكن تقلل نسبة الاستخلاص عن طريق محبس الصرف.

لو مستخدم استرجاع recycle قلل الكمية


----------



## ويندوز مان (3 سبتمبر 2012)

محمود كمياء قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن تقلل نسبة الاستخلاص عن طريق محبس الصرف.
> 
> لو مستخدم استرجاع recycle قلل الكمية



بالنسبة لمحبس الصرف مش فاهم هل ازود فتحه ولا اقلل فتحه..؟


----------



## محمود كمياء (3 سبتمبر 2012)

لا زود كمية الصرف عن طريق فتح المحبس


----------

